# January CSUSA Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Jan 16, 2015)

READ THIS ENTIRE POST.

  YOU MUST BOTH PM AND POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.


  Welcome to the January CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Wednesday January 21*. I do my best to save you money, so I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Sunday JAN 18 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
*• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES:*
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by MONDAY JAN 19 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by TUESDAY JAN 20 (Midnight – CST)



*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Wednesday January 21*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to $33.95 in the excel sheet.


*KITS AVAILABLE:*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.)* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please limit this to 1 or 2 item numbers. *


*BACKORDERED ITEMS*
[strike]There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.[/strike]
  The chrome razors and new double edge razors are on backorder. Depending on how much interest there is, then I will allow these particular items to be backordered.

  If you order one of these backordered items then your order will be held until the entire order has arrived. Otherwise, we can discuss if you would prefer to pay for shipping twice.

*SHIPPING INSURANCE:*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _January Group Buy _ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_January.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 



  ***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_January.xls*


----------



## Silverado (Jan 16, 2015)

*jan group buy*

Count me in for at least 10 kits please


----------



## jsolie (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for sure.

At least 10 kits.  Most likely more.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Group buy*

I am in for 10 pens plus.   Darrell Eisner  Scotian12


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2015)

i'd like to get in, please

Definitely over 10 kits


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 16, 2015)

I want to join this buy, please. I agree to the 10 minimum and all requirements of the buy. PM has already been sent.

Oh, and thank you too many for your effort in this.


----------



## tdsmart (Jan 16, 2015)

I am in and will but at least 10 kits. 

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Bobby,

I'd like to participate and will buy at least 10 kits.

Thank you.


----------



## KCW (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for more than 10 kits, please.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 16, 2015)

scotian12 said:


> I am in for 10 pens plus.   Darrell Eisner  Scotian12


Never got a PM... please be sure to read the entire post and I will consider you "in" and with that the buy is full for now.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 16, 2015)

Whew! Just barely make it!


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for 10!


----------



## Timbo (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 if you decide you can handle the squeeze.


----------



## eajacobson (Jan 17, 2015)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits. That is, if you can fit me in. PM Sent.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## endacoz (Jan 17, 2015)

I am in and can do 10!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 17, 2015)

_As per post 12, the buy is full for now._


----------



## jrace (Jan 17, 2015)

If you take another, I'm in!


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 17, 2015)

After calculating the number if kits I'll be buying/need, I would like to withdraw from this group buy.  I need near 100 myself and can complete the quantity with smaller/cheaper kits.

Sorry for the problem but this can allow someone else to participate in my spot.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 kits


----------



## TDE (Jan 17, 2015)

Just my luck . Go out of town and miss it all. Last Friday I was sitting on ready.  Maybe someone will do another before too long.  Ted


----------



## eajacobson (Jan 17, 2015)

Ted and others - I'm looking at doing a CSUSA GB as soon as January is done so as to not confuse things with Bobby's GB.

Ed


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 17, 2015)

Guess I missed out - yesterday afternoon you posted that you would post the group buy at 8pm CST "Tomorrow".... which would have been Saturday...

I'll have to stay more on top of it next time.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 17, 2015)

vtgaryw said:


> Guess I missed out - yesterday afternoon you posted that you would post the group buy at 8pm CST "Tomorrow".... which would have been Saturday...
> 
> I'll have to stay more on top of it next time.


Sorry I should have been less ambiguous on that! I posted just around midnight Thursday and never considered that "tomorrow" meant literally different days for different perspectives/timezones. I did also give another 2'ish hour heads up. But there appears to be another group buy on the horizon to help more folks out.


----------



## TDE (Jan 18, 2015)

Ed, that sounds great. I'll try to stay more alert. Thanks, Ted


----------



## Billycro214 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm interested in buying in if you are doing a 2nd one. Are there enough people already interested (as far as kit quantity)?


----------



## eajacobson (Jan 19, 2015)

I am planning a February CSUSA GB. Expect to see a post in the Research forum the week of the 26th, and the order itself to be placed around the weekend of February 14 & 15. Please wait for those to post to so we don't mix it up with Bobby's January GB.

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## Billycro214 (Jan 19, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> I am planning a February CSUSA GB. Expect to see a post in the Research forum the week of the 26th, and the order itself to be placed around the weekend of February 14 & 15. Please wait for those to post to so we don't mix it up with Bobby's January GB.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed




I'd be interested in either one! If there is still room in this group buy then I'm in (is there!?) otherwise, I'll check back in feb.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 29, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I received the box today... it was a whopping 79 pounds!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 30, 2015)

Aaaaand, I got all the boxes done minus the Canada ones. They might have raised that rate OR some provinces cost more. I'll find out tomorrow at the post office when I drop the others off.


----------



## WalkOn (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Bobby.  

Looks like you put in some late night OT in on this group buy.  Got to think you've earned some extra sack time, so enjoy it over the weekend.  I know that I, and the other folks, really appreciate your doing all this.

Thanks again.

Kevin


----------



## jsolie (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Bobby!  That must have been quite the load to sort through.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 30, 2015)

NP, glad to help.

I just wanted to let everyone know the packages went out today. Please let me know if anything gets lost or whatever because I figure it's best if we call USPS before it's lost for 2 weeks... USPS does have a help line you can contact. Not sure if it really helps but it can't hurt.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2015)

Quality Pen said:


> NP, glad to help.
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know the packages went out today. Please let me know if anything gets lost or whatever because I figure it's best if we call USPS before it's lost for 2 weeks... USPS does have a help line you can contact. Not sure if it really helps but it can't hurt.



I can tell you from experience, the mail is usually delivered!!

You can tell if there is a problem:  the tracking will look screwy.  As long as the tracking shows where the package is, it is progressing and WILL get to you!!  If it is shipped from Wisconsin to Texas and shows up in California, it is still on it's way (scenic route) and will arrive (later than planned)  If it sits in one location for a few days, that is NOT good.  A phone call to USPS with the tracking number will not give you additional information, but it does seem to get the package moving again in a day or two.

International is a completely different game which I have not yet figured out.

Well over 99% of packages are delivered directly and on time.  Which still means thousands every day are NOT---just hope yours is one of the 99%, not the "ever damned 1%"!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jan 30, 2015)

ed4copies said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > NP, glad to help.
> ...



Oh yea!

Every group buy package has (luckily) showed up that I've organized.

The only issue is, like you mention, I saw a package on it's way to Pennsylvania once detour to Arizona for a couple days. Stuff like that makes me nervous! :redface:

Maybe it had to find its aura or align its crystals...


----------



## WalkOn (Feb 3, 2015)

My stuff arrive yesterday, and I'm good to go.  Thanks again Bobby.  

Now, if it ever gets above 25 degrees (and stops snowing) here in Central Mass. I'll be able to go out to the garage and make some pens.

Kev


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 3, 2015)

My package arrived safely!!

Thanks Bobby!!

Ed


----------



## SteveG (Feb 3, 2015)

Yoo-Hoo...Yoo-hoo...Yoo-hoo (Don't know why I did that??)

So, just want to say thanks Bobby, you da man! Stuff is here; all is good.    Yoo-hoo!


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 3, 2015)

Fantastic... thanks for letting me know!


----------



## jsolie (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Bobby, my package arrived today and all is intact and accounted for.  Even the wayward box of Nerds, which my wife thought was extremely appropriate. :biggrin:


----------



## KCW (Feb 4, 2015)

I received all of my order, thanks.


----------



## tdsmart (Feb 7, 2015)

My box has finally arrived.  For some reason it felt the need to get from Texas to Virginia via Boston.  All accounted for, Bobby, thanks very much!!


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 7, 2015)

Good to hear!


----------

